# Route through France to Calpe- Benidorm



## les1 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi everyone
We are planning to winter in Spain in 2012 prob at Calpe- Benidorm
beginning of Jan to mid April. The ferry is out because of cost so its the drag through France at its coldist. We plan to hug the Atlantic coast line down to Baritz [ SORRY ABOUT SPELLING] but you know where I mean. This is to try and beat some of the cold.

However I have been told that to cross to Zarragossa their is a tunnel that may be closed. I hope that some of you out there will recommend a route down to Spain and also some good cheap campsites A.C.S.I. prices if pos.

Many thanks once again for your valuable information I always get from you all.


----------



## shirleydeputy (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi
We went via the western side of France in January this year. We overnighted at a site called Camping Le Futuriste near Poitiers by Futurescope and then close to the Spanish border at Camping Larrouleta in Urrugne. 
We then drove towards Zaragossa via the N121A. This route avoids the tunnel. We could have used the A15 but prefer to be off the motorway. We enjoyed the scenery on the route to Pamplona but crossing from Zaragossa to the Costa was an extremely boring landscape! We were lucky with the weather seeing only a little snow. 
We spent a night at the campsite in Zaragossa which we felt was quite pricey but didn't see much alternative as we are not keen on wild camping without electricity when it's cold. Even though the van is winterised I'm not! :lol: 
To be honest we reckoned our costs were almost exactly the same as taking the Santander ferry would have been, but quite enjoyed the journey.We are soon going to work out our best way down in 2012 and haven't discounted the ferry yet.
Shirley


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I think you need to wait until you about to go before deciding. It may not be too cold and you could go down though central France and the med coast of Spain. 
In France use Aires and there are plenty of campsites open in Spain. 

Andy


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi

We enjoy the route Biarritz A63 south towards Irun, then A8 towards San Sebastian and then south on A15 towards Pamplona. It is all one straight road really, just the name changes. It avoids any doubt about snow on the N121 ( between Irun/Pamplona) which appears to be the more direct route south.

Continue south towards Zaragoza, road changes to AP68. The A23 Zaragoza south to coast at Segunto is a free motorway. It is a superb road, not too busy, and with superb scenery.

Should you need to overnight there is a good place near Teruel to stop. It is a truck stop and oft used by motorhomes. Otherwise I think Altomira campsite is not too far 'off piste'.

We have often done this journey mid December.

There is a superb aire at Futuroscope. I think it is only open at weekends during Dec but you could check it on Google.

Sal


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

We did Irun to Valencia about 2y ago, albeit at Easter. The most picturesque bit was Irun to Pamplona, through the mountains on a twisty N121. There were several stretches of single track working, as they were busy building a new road, which is probably completed now.

Pamplona to Zaragosa was quite boring (across some of the "plain" or mesa of central Spain) and a little bit expensive, but we were in a hurry or we might have used the free roads.

Zaragosa was a nightmare, because we were staying with friends who live in the centre.

Zaragosa to Valencia was mildly boring at first, but improved towards the south. Teruel is an interesting town with a shrine to the Spanish "Romeo & Juliet", plus some good religious monuments. I recall this entire stretch as being toll-free. There were interesting sculptures, including St George & the Dragon, on the roadside.

We were heading for Denia and took the free coast road rather than the peage. It was OK but rough in places and we weren't in such a rush at that point.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm with mygalsal. Have done the trip twice a year for a long time now and that is the best way. If there is any snow about you will see lots of snow plows clearing the motorway - not like the UK!

Keep away from the Barcelona route, too many 'bandits'.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mygal and Javea*

I agree with MygalSal and Javea.

If coming from the French Ports, it is the very best route and do as Javea suggest and avoid the Bandits.

We are heading that way From Bilbao and back to Santander in the winter.

I was thinking of calling in for a Ski

Here  or Here

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Names*

I just realised yesterday. They both have the same Christian and Surnames of my Mother and Father in-law!

TM


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi Sal,
I'm considering using this route too. Can you recall what your toll charges were ?

I'm going down to Bennidorm.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We always go via Zarragosa you can stay here free with electric,its a bit dirty and full of lorries but they have 30 plus motorhome pitches with hook up

http://www.lapaca.org/areas/ficha_area.php?area_id=99


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Between the Spanish/French border and the coast at Valencia we have found that there's not much choice for overnighting, expecially if you want better security than a service area. The new municipal campsite at Zaragoza is expensive at e20+ but worth it.


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

There is no need to go through Zaragoza, we always manage to do the trip from La Rouletta to Valencia in one day. Before Zaragoza leave the motorway at junc. 19, then at Magallon take the A121 to La Almunia de Dona Godina, then the A220 to Carinena where you pick up the motorway again to Valencia. This is a good, well-used short-cut.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

javea said:


> Keep away from the Barcelona route, too many 'bandits'.


I'm glad you mentioned the bandits as a few years ago I mentioned that I had warded off an attack on the Barcelona route and when staying at Sitges a few others reported similar incidents. Only one attack was successful when a Dutchman had passports and cash stolen. Stupidly he stopped! I gained the impression from the replies that some thought I was not entirely telling the truth.

This year in Benidorm a caravanner told me that during September he had his car and caravan struck with a metal pole on the stretch between Barcelona and Tarragona. Fortuneately he managed to ward the attack off .

In the Spanish press during October it was reported that an eastern european gang had been jailed for robbing foreign tourists on the Autoroute on the outskirts of Madrid.

As a local resident I wonder if javea or anyone else knows whether the Police are doing anything to combat this obvious problem.

Apologies if this is off topic but it's an important issue as many of us including myself use the Barcelona road fairly frequently.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

gelathae said:


> As a local resident I wonder if javea or anyone else knows whether the Police are doing anything to combat this obvious problem.
> 
> Apologies if this is off topic but it's an important issue as many of us including myself use the Barcelona road fairly frequently.


I am not a full time resident, just 4 or 5 months a year split equally. However, haven't heard via the papers of any special efforts by the Guardia Civil to combat the problems. Think they are more interested in revenue gathering and catching drug runners/dealers. They need the money to finance themselves. You have probably noticed you don't see many patrols on the motorways. Exception is around Sarrion close to Tueruel where they have s base which seems particularly active with motorcycle patrols. I never use the Barcelona route now, only attempted breaking was in the designated motorhome/ caravan area at Village Catalan just over the border into France but still a questionable area. I think the authorities rely upon the VERY LARGE BLUE SIGNS at each stopping place warning you not to stay there, etc.

Turning now to routing , I found a lot of that road via Almunia de la Godena to be extremely rough, the surface shakes you to bits. The ring road around Zaragoza is so good and easy to traverse I stick to that, it is quicker too.


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

Interesting route Jacardia. There appear to be only three small towns to negotaite on the A121/A220:- Fuendejalon, La Almunia de Dona Godina and Carnena along the whole 35-ish stretch. Though the road looks single carriageway, it seems for the most part fairly straight (thus good visibility?) and cuts off quite a corner. 

My map says it's 48miles in 66mins via the short cut and 63miles in 59 mins by the A63 around Zaragoza. 

So it maybe takes as long in time but saves 15 miles of fuel?


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Between the French border and the Spanish Autoroute I have used the parking places on an unnamed road just off the Avenida de Sagunto Teruel. It is a large parking area adjacent to a sports stadium. Seemed perfectly safe and there was another motorhome there.


----------



## JohnWebb (May 1, 2005)

We have been 'attacked' once and fitted up by the Police once so wonder about going to Spain at all. Some roads are good of course but that is on the back of EEC (our) money! Unless one gets very good weather, which is not very often why go to a land of uncontrolled legal and illegal bandity? Coast is becoming more and more large areas of deserted high rise rubbish as well.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

NormanB said:


> My map says it's 48miles in 66mins via the short cut and 63miles in 59 mins by the A63 around Zaragoza.
> 
> So it maybe takes as long in time but saves 15 miles of fuel?


But you get stuck behind lorries, up and down the gearbox, and shaken not stirred. Tried it once in 10 years or so, never again SWMBO says, and for once I agree.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Tolls*



Philippft said:


> Hi Sal,
> I'm considering using this route too. Can you recall what your toll charges were ?
> 
> I'm going down to Bennidorm.


Sorry can't remember amount spent on tolls. All I can say is we don't spend a lot. 
We tend to use a mix of roads depending on mood, time and weather etc. Motorways can become boring so if there is a decent stretch of ordinary road we will take that and only use the motorway when necessary. We once used the motorway to get past Biarritz but then wished we hadn't because at J4, Bidart, at the Peage station they pulled us over and weighed us and we were overweight. We have since bought a 4.5t van! 
We do take the A23 Zaragoza-Segunto though because it is free, fairly new, superb road surface and eats up the miles when the adrenalin is running because we have our destination in our sights. And as we both drive, we take turns, and at that stage are fairly pegging it and it is usually at the end of a 16 hour day!
I would agree with Javea the Zaragoza ring road is easy to use and perhaps what you would lose in mileage you make up for in comfort.

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

*Toll roads and bandits*

On the subject of toll roads and bandits: when heading south to Barcelona from Perpignan we never us the AP7 at all. Rightly or wrongly we figure that bandits seem to inhabit the motorways and ring roads on average more than the N11. We usually tuck up between trucks and manage to maintain a reasonable speed. We still remain vigilant however - very vigilant! Armed with iphone ready to photo and text. And I have a grim and steely determination that I would drive the b........ off the road before I stopped for them!

On reading this some might think 'What a way to travel' however, it doesn't marr our enjoyment of the sun and blue sky, it just goes with the turf.

Safe travels everyone!

Sal


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You can go all the way to Benidorm free or you can pick a couple of bits of toll to make you run easier.If you cross early evening and sleep on the dock at calais in the ticket office car park(free but a bit noisy) Get on the road early and follow the west route, you can make Vivonne early evening and stay on the free aire in the village square,
next day just a leisurely drive N10 all the way, exit where it changes to toll and head for St Jean De Luz, there you will find a free aire right at the side of the road your on in the town centre,(free but backed on to railway lines so again bit noisy) it will still be light so time for e rest and a meal. If your away early and hit it hard you will make Benidorm at 6pm via Irun on the N121A
However experience has taught me to make it to Vendome the first night ( Aire in large car park, its in all the Aires book) then toll to Poitiers, exit on to N10, stay on Where it becomes toll and stay on till Zaragoza,come of the toll, i cant remember the road number and get on the main new road heading for Teruel theres not much fuel on this road so fill up near Zaragoza,Dont come off for Teruel just stay on, theres a big illuminated truck stop on the rightfFor your night stop, you can see the big Red canopy from the road your on.
,Tthen down to Segunto turn right for Valencia, then back on the toll for the last leg as your knackerd, its only 11 Euros but saves about 2 hours, finally After getting to Benidorm go to the China Garden on th Rincon just down the road from EL Raco or Camping Torreta and see the delightfull miss "Nice to see you". Happy travelling


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

On the subject of fuel on the Zaragoza - Valencia, on my return in May they were building a new service station between Teruel and Zaragoza, sorry can't remember the nearest village, I always stop at Sarrion to refuel, a few yards off the motorway, big open parking if you want to stop, or designated picnic area a few miles down the road in direction of Sagunto.


----------

